
“Hyperscans” Show How Brains Sync as People Interact - laurex
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hyperscans-show-how-brains-sync-as-people-interact/
======
mirimir
I can see it now. Remote brain scanners for salespeople.

It reminds me of NLP. It was developed for psychotherapy. But its key
application has been in sales.

